# A few pics from New Hampshire



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

There were some big piles..


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

the road up to my house in new New Hampshire had 6 foot banks on each side of the road. its really cool to walk down the street when the snow is as tall as you on both sides of the road.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice! Wish we had that sight here!


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

I was just in Keene this past weekend. I was very jealous of all the snow.


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey! Those first pictures are on the "Kanc"in Lincoln, just south of the Franconia Notch from me. 

That's more snow than we got. North Conway, NH also got pounded- the piles are even higher there.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

wow, thats pretty cool, its like frozen guard rails. I know a couple times up North (NY) you would drive through snow canyons. That was fun.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

The Kancamagus trail. I saw my first swamp donkey there during Bike week in 2006. Man do I wish we had have that amount of snow. Maybe this coming weekend.


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome pics! It looks like parts of New England are getting some serious snow this year.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We've had probably the same amount this year. Problem is everytime we get a dumping we either get warm weather or a rain storm. Nice looking pics.tymusic


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for those pictures , we vacation in Franconia Knotch and Lincoln during the summer , always wondered what it looked like in the winter.I thought that highway looked familiar....

Thanks again


----------



## MarksLand (Oct 18, 2006)

Just returned from a few days in Bridgton Maine, the snow banks there are unreal!! I can't remember that much snow in years


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures, I wish we had that much snow!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

MarksLand;523479 said:


> Just returned from a few days in Bridgton Maine, the snow banks there are unreal!! I can't remember that much snow in years


Anywhere near Naples, my family has a house there and said they havent had this much snow in a while?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats Deer Park Resort, we rent a condo there for a week in the summer..


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

yea that is Deer Park, we rent a condo there in the summer and the winter, its a great place.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

It looks like your running out of room there. Pictures look good


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

It is actually weird because when you drive up 93 the snow was thin up until about exit 20 then all of a sudden there are snow banks 5'+. I live on the Mass border and was doing a house up in Holderness exit 23 and it is a very big difference. When I left my house Monday morning to go to the house it was 55 degrees. When I got to my job site it was 36 degrees and people were digging out their mailboxes from all the snow banks. Just night a day difference. We would of had more down here but as was mentioned. Every time it snows we get a very warm front move through a few days later and everything melts. At least my kids track on the front lawn is now covered again so they will be riding the snowmobile there tomorrow or actually later on this morning.


----------



## ex-plower (Sep 25, 2007)

*without the snow*

This is that same set of traffic lights just without the snow.


----------



## panhead9 (Dec 21, 2007)

You guys get me jealous I remember when we ALMOST used to have that around here 20 years ago!
More Power to ya!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

nice pics...wish we had that much snow


----------

